#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-11
<darkxst> robert_ancell, on systemd, gnome-shell has this (somewhat hackish) code to inhibit suspend. Is there something similar we could do on Ubuntu?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I'm not sure how that would be done in Ubuntu
<darkxst> any idea who might be good to talk to about this?
<darkxst> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/tree/js/misc/loginManager.js#n198
<sgo11> hi, what login manager does ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 use? lightdm or gdm? thanks.
<sgo11> I think it's using gdm...
<darkxst> sgo11, gdm
<sgo11> darkxst, thanks a lot for your reply. I have some questions regarding gnome remix. first, there is a screen between the grub and login manager. it displays "Ubuntu Gnome" and 4 dots progress bar. maybe it's called splash screen. I am not sure. how can I modify it? In ubuntu (not remix), it's defined by plymouth. what about gnome remix? thanks.
<sgo11> I have another question regarding "Power Off". When I click "Power Off", my laptop can not be shutdown properly. The keyboard is no longer functional. My led lights and fans are on. This problem happens 95% of time (most of time. but not 100%). Btw, using command "sudo shutdown -h now" is always working. thanks.
<darkxst> sgo11, yes that is a plymouth theme
<darkxst> not sure about the shutdown issue, best to file a bug for that one
<darkxst> it is unlikely to be specific to Ubuntu GNOME
<sgo11> darkxst, I checked plymouth setup under "/lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-gnome-logo". It does not look like what I saw during boot time. I also installed "plymouth-x11". and then run "sudo plymouthd ; sudo plymouth --show-splash ; sleep 10 ; sudo killall plymouthd". The popup window does not look like what I saw during boot time either. I doubt it's plymouth theme. but you said it was, I am kinda confused. thanks.
<sgo11> maybe ubuntu gnome remix is using text.plymouth config file instead of default.plymouth config file? if this is the case, why does UGR use text.plymouth? thanks.
<darkxst> sgo11, are you using nvidia blobs?
<sgo11> darkxst, I am using nvidia card and nvidia driver.
<darkxst> sgo11, graphical plymouth is disabled when using nvidia drivers, you can re-enable it, but it may be unstable
<darkxst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1063969
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1063969 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "NVIDIA does not work with framebuffer drivers" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<sgo11> darkxst, oh. got it. how can I enable it? is this the same as ubuntu 12.10 normal release?
<darkxst> yes, we don't touch any of that 'core' stuff
<sgo11> darkxst, got it. thank you very much for your help. :)
<caravena> :)
<caravena> Hello users of GNOME :D
<vibhav> jbicha: congrats!
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah I was going to mention the logind bug to you
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Our first release, 12.10, is out! Download from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10 | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Our first release, 12.10, is out! Download from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10 | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-gnome
<jbicha> darkxst: you don't keep a blog or website, do you?
<darkxst> no
<jbicha> I see you do mountain biking though :)
<derWachert> waiting for ubuntu-gnome.org :P
<darkxst> jbicha, yes
<darkxst> along with snowboarding and rock climbing
<jbicha> hmm, a comment on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/its-official-ubuntu-gnome-remix-joins-the-ubuntu-family suggests we pronunce it gub-un-too
<jbicha> while it's pronounced "wrong", it would be nice if someone had suggested that earlier :)
<darkxst> there would always be confusion over pronunciation though
<darkxst> jbicha, anyway I must go to bed
<derWachert> GNOME Ubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME, Gubuntu..
<derWachert> i like Gubuntu :P
<derWachert> whats the final name now?
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME
<derWachert> k, thx ;)
<derWachert> got 3 domains now :P gubuntu.de gnomebuntu.de and ubuntu-gnome.de
<jbicha> why?
<derWachert> i like to safe such domains and redirect them to the original project
<derWachert> i hate domaingrabber misusing such names
<Hotshot> thank god for ubuntu gnome
<Hotshot> just kidding! thank you devs :D
<camelinahat> jbicha: Will a G+ page be setup as well? In addition to whichever web page is launched etc?
<jbicha> camelinahat: um sure, we don't have anyone working on social media/marketing yet
<camelinahat> Google+ I'm familiar with, and FB as well I suppose. Can't say marketing or other social media is my thing though. Primarily I see social media generally just used for announcements usually directing back to a main article on the official site or something.
<jbicha> you're welcome to do that
<camelinahat> I'd be happy to see what I can do! :)
<jbicha> thank you :)
<camelinahat> Are there any assets for the website yet? Icons, etc that I might be able to use? Or just general Gnome/Ubuntu ones at this point?
<jbicha> no we don't have a logo yet
<jbicha> https://plus.google.com/110356875332222535709/posts/DnbugwdB6Da
<camelinahat> Nice. I like it
<jbicha> trademarks are annoying things though
<jbicha> the Debian GNOME team had to stop using their blended logo, something like http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org/images/gnome-debian-small-trans.png
<camelinahat> Yeah I wasn't sure where the CC begins and ends with Logos etc.
<jbicha> so now they use the two logos separately http://pkg-gnome.alioth.debian.org/
<camelinahat> First post: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/108356762331170101188/108356762331170101188/posts/AmLvpULnbnX
<jbicha> until we get a better design something like that would probably work
<camelinahat> Still working on filling out profile info, etc.
<camelinahat> Sorry should be this address:
<camelinahat> https://plus.google.com/108356762331170101188/posts/AmLvpULnbnX
<jbicha> camelinahat: thanks, we probably shouldn't have the logos touching though
<jbicha> I wonder if GNOME would let us use a white foot inside an Ubuntu orange circle
<camelinahat> jbicha: Oh, okay then. I'll try and fix that up some, just to have something until we can get a final logo.
<derWachert> maybe i can help you create a grafic ;) im a designer, i could create a logo and the header for the page and the community
<jbicha> https://live.gnome.org/BrandGuidelines
<jbicha> http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo
<camelinahat> derWachert:  I'd appreciate that though I'm also not sure what the status is on an official website (and design) but as jbicha points out, we have to adhere to logo usage guidelines and copyright issues.
<jbicha> derWachert: could you mock up the GNOME white foot inside an orange circle (like the Ubuntu circle of friends)
<derWachert> it should be no problem to create a nice looking "pre" Logo considerung both guidelines
<jbicha> thanks!
<camelinahat> In the mean time I've temporarily adjusted the other one just to ensure it doesn't offend anyone :)
<camelinahat> I'm out for the evening. Later folks. :)
<derWachert> jbicha, see first try http://cloud.8aw.de/public.php?service=files&t=b929646b37c3acb3a3c4c930124a7def
<darkxst> derWachert, nice!
<derWachert> thx ;)
<derWachert> still working on an own icon... got some ideas, but its late here in germany, gotta go to sleep soon
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-12
<hyperair> hey, i was wondering if there was anything being done about making applications compiled with libappindicator support in ubuntu work better with gnome shell's notification area? (left click launches application, rather than menu)
<rico129> hello?
<darkxst> hi
<rico129> hey darkxst!
<rico129> be right back
<Kris_away> I heard the good news!
<Kris_away> Although the name feels wrong... do I call it g'buntu... or gnobuntu (silent g)
<mgedmin> thanks for doing this!
<mgedmin> I like Ubuntu, and I like GNOME, and thanks to your work I won't have to choose one or the other
<camelinahat> Morning folks.
<fhedstrom> I want to help!
<fhedstrom> :D
<fhedstrom> I forgot the "Hi"
<derWachert> lol
<derWachert> hi
<fhedstrom> :)
<derWachert> hi jbicha
<jbicha> hi
<jbicha> camelinahat: wow you got 350 +1 on the g+ page in a day
<camelinahat> :)
<camelinahat> And 424 Likes on FB
<camelinahat> Off for the evening. Later folks.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hooray! We're now official!
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-13
<laz0rrrgore> hi guys. i'm on 12.10 & gnome3-team ppa, and i'm using two different keyboard-layouts, but shell doesn't show an indicator. does anyone know why? i've read that the ppa would fix this issue ...
<X-warrior> hey does anybody has a screenshot so I can see how ubuntu gnome looks like?
<X-warrior> other question, was this version created because users wanted gnome instead of unity?
<robert_ancell> X-warrior, any standard GNOME3 screenshot should look correct
<robert_ancell> It was created because people wanted to use an unmodifed version of GNOME on Ubuntu, I'm sure they come from a range of backgrounds (Unity, other distros etc)
<X-warrior> oh this gnome3 looks like unity
<topyli> congrats for being offficial. you should probably be here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<topyli> otherwise i don't think the irc team has any problems with it. except maybe you'll need more ops in the future :)
<topyli> also here: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<Pici> woo
<SonikkuAmerica> Now that we're an official flavor, will it be possible to upgrade to 13.04 directly from 12.10 Remix, or will it require a new ISO?
<camelinahat> G'day jbicha
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, like anyone comes here...
<SonikkuAmerica> Which is weird... I guess Ubuntu GNOME still needs a catch-on somewhere.
<camelinahat> SonikkuAmerica: Oh they do, but as you can imagine its a rather busy time for everyone getting infrastructure set up to start getting ready for Final beta release as well as daily images.
<SonikkuAmerica> You don't say. I'm actually excited! I'm using the 12.10 "Remix" right now, and am glad that GNOME is getting itself flavor status in Ubuntu again
<SonikkuAmerica> ESP. since Unity is ditching the GTK+ toolkit
<camelinahat> I agree, on both fronts. Since Unity (and Gnome 3 really) I've been waiting for a 'Gubuntu' variant. I've seen other partial attempts and other distro's based off of Ubuntu but glad to see Ubuntu GNOME  as an official flavour. And glad to help out with it any way I can as well.
<jbicha> I wonder if these work: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<camelinahat> !!
<camelinahat> Booting from it now in my vm
<camelinahat> jbicha: Nice. Seems to be working well so far
<camelinahat> jbicha: Is there a bug list for filing bugs (for the installer for instance). Currently one of the screenshots shows Gnome Epiphany and another shows Gnumeric both of which I believe are no longer part of the standard installation?
<jbicha> camelinahat: I believe you can file a bug against ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu for that
<camelinahat> jbicha: Thanks, I wasn't sure if there was (or will be) ones specific for Ubuntu Gnome to track. Thanks.
<camelinahat> jbicha: Do you want me to announce daily-build availability on FB/G+ or wait until a message is sent out to the mailing list?
<jbicha> I'd prefer a mailing list announcement first, did you want to write one?
<camelinahat> No problem. And I'm not sure if I'm qualified for that haha. Any special notices or considerations or what-not to mention?
<jbicha> well we're community ran and I don't want people to think this is a one-man show
<jbicha> we're not doing powerpc or amd64+mac images unless we have people volunteer to test those for all of the milestones
<camelinahat> I don't know that people think it's a one-man show, but at the moment you (and Perhaps Tim on the mailing list) are the most visible members of the community. I think much of that will start being clearer though once we have various wiki pages and an official homepage set up and such
<camelinahat> jbicha: How's something like this look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611511/
<camelinahat> Or should I drop 'first release of Ubuntu Gnome 13.04.. daily builds' and phrase it more 'the availability of ...'
<jbicha> camelinahat: yeah I don't think "release" is the right word, here's a retweak of the 1st and 3rd paragraphs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611546/
<jbicha> you can remove the extra "always" from the 5th paragraph
<camelinahat> jbicha: Sounds good. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611569/
<jbicha> let's say "Ubuntu 13.04 Final Beta"
<jbicha> it looks great, thank you!
<topyli> epiphany of course isn't a part of the standard ubuntu installation, but i certainly think it should be part of the gnome flavor :)
<topyli> it isn't in debian though
<camelinahat> Well that's all for me today. G'nite folks. And grats on daily builds! =)
<dupondje> hmz, empathy broken for others also in raring?
<dupondje> with gnome-shell
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-14
<dupondje> quite silent here :(
<camelinahat> Mmm it's only 9am where I'm at. Further west I'm sure they're still in bed
<darkxst> jbicha, hey
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/logind
<darkxst> oh you just missed it, ricotz : https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/logind
<jbicha> darkxst: cool thanks
<darkxst> jbicha, seems to be working well, but there are a few bits that might need some work
<darkxst> but I just walked over an hour to get home, so that can wait ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: hey can we add darkxst to the GNOME3 team?
<ricotz> darkxst, nice, please be more verbose in the changelogs, meaning mention the files you touched and what actually changed
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah would be reasonable ;)
<ricotz> bbl
<jbicha> darkxst: ok I added you
<jbicha> for those visiting https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages it's nice if you use the -v option to debuild
<jbicha> for instance debuild -S -v3.6.6 will include all changelog entries newer than 3.6.6 in the .changes file which is used on that site
<ricotz> jbicha, it might be interesting, but i am not a fan of that, btw don't forget the epoch if needed
<jbicha> ricotz: yeah I messed that up on my last g-c-c upload
<dupondje> Anyone tried Empathy on raring with gnome-shell?
<camelinahat> Afternoon folks.
<dupondje> could somebody try empathy on gnome-shell?
<ricotz> dupondje, empathy 3.7.90 works here
<dupondje> 3.6.3-0ubuntu4 here
<dupondje> maby should upgrade :P
<jbicha> dupondje: did you file a bug report?
<dupondje> jbicha: not yet, as I would like to know if i'm the only one hitting the issue or not
<dupondje> :)
<camelinahat> Looks like the daily build announcement got a decent bit of attention on G+ :)
<Lema> Hi, can I ask how is the consensus in shipping libreoffice and ubuntu software center with 13.04
<jbicha> Lema: I don't have an exact number but just taking a guess maybe 75%+ preferred LO & USC
<SonikkuAmerica> As opposed to what? The GNOME software thingie is just... let's just say I installed Synaptic (even though I didn't)
<Lema> Ubuntu 12.04 gnome shell remix shipped with libreoffice, firefox and USC by default but then came 12.10 and it didn't, I also felt it was a throwback
<Lema> I didn't check the daily builds yet but can I ask if 13.04 is shipping with libreoffice, firefox and ubuntu softare center by default?
<camelinahat> Lema: yep. LO 4.0.1, USC 5.5.5, FF 19.0.2 :)
<jbicha> Lema: the Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix wasn't quite the same project as this one which only started with the 12.10 cycle
<jbicha> our vision is to be "mostly pure GNOME" but it looks like LO, Firefox and USC better meet our user's needs and are better maintained so we switched to them this cycle
<jbicha> I don't think 'GNOME Software' has any plans to support proprietary apps which is an important feature for many Ubuntu users
<camelinahat> I know myself I'm glad for LO and USC (I know many others were very insistent about USC as well). Firefox I'm not so concerned as I'm a chrom(e|ium) user myself ;)
<Lema> I am very glad to know that 13.04 will ship those packages
<Lema> Is there any plan to make a 12.04.2 version?
<jbicha> Lema: no, we missed that train and I'd say it's likely that Ubuntu GNOME won't treat 14.04 as an extended LTS (we won't do 5 years of support, maybe 2 years though)
<jbicha> it's a bit confusing but we're not the same project as the Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix; 12.10 was our first release cycle
<Lema> I know they are different, we currently ship the gnome shell remix 12.04 as the main distro on computers, thats why a 12.04.2 would come in handy
<camelinahat> I'm out for the evening. Later folks!
<jbicha> ah, you'll need to ask Jan Hoffmann about that
<Lema> You recently changed our bug to upgrade gnome-shell to 3.4.2 will it ever get uploaded?
<jbicha> I'm not currently working on that update; the Ubuntu 12.04 machines in the lab here run Unity so it's a bit more work for me to verify the fixes
<jbicha> I think the Ubuntu patches didn't apply cleanly with 3.4.2 so there was a bit more work there too but I could be mis-remembering
<Lema> I can help testing the update if that helps...
<HadiM> are extensions gnome website working for you guys ? (i am using gnome team ppa sor gnome-shell 3.8)
<phillw> hi guys, has the name for the ISO tracker file name been decided yet? is it ubuntugnome ?
<phillw> don't worry, found it:) ubuntu-gnome
<jbicha> phillw: I thought you were a Lubuntu guy ;)
<phillw> jbicha: I'm also the guy who runs http://phillw.net/isos/
<phillw> as the 'non' ubuntu flavours do have problems getting enough torrents going and the ubuntu server gets hammered, I schedule for these teams to have a mirror off my dedi server.
<jbicha> phillw: cool :)
<phillw> I usually see a spike at release time and nearly used up 2TB of data allowance last time.... I'm allowed 10TB / month :)
<phillw> people do seem to forget, at times, that we are all part of the same family :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-15
<Guest27218> which version of ubuntu will start using MIR
<camelinahat> Morning folks.
<camelinahat> jbicha: Was anything ever decided on for a different logo?
<SonikkuAmerica> I did major edits to the wiki on Ubuntu GNOME: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10 <<< I moved most of the general info to the main page and left the download page with the install info and bug reporting information.
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: ok but what happens when 13.04 is released?
<jbicha> We need a separate single page (or group of pages) with the complete release notes for every milestone (12.10 Final, 12.10 Beta, 13.04 Beta, etc.)
<SonikkuAmerica> I do plan on removing the stuff on specific version info and pointing to each release... should I set up a separate page for each of them...?
<SonikkuAmerica> (I understand we're only having one beta release before the 1st stable)
<jbicha> yes we should not delete release notes for any release that we do (and that includes any Alpha or Beta milestones)
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't delete all the release notes... but should I throw specific version info back into the page for the release?
<SonikkuAmerica> If so, that's an easy fix
<SonikkuAmerica> Like (GNOME Shell 3.6) etc...?
<camelinahat> Can probably remove 'Remix' from the mailing list link as well :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh right... XD I tried to get rid of all the refs to "Remix"
<camelinahat> :)
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: almost all of the stuff you moved to the front page of the wiki is part of the Release Notes
<jbicha> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes for instance
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK... so what exactly stays on it?
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: ok the page looks better now, could you also copy the Participate, More Information, and Support sections back to the release notes as well
<SonikkuAmerica> Sure.
<jbicha> you can keep a copy on the main page too
<jbicha> thanks, the front page of the wiki does look better now!
<jbicha> it was very minimal before as we needed to at least have something there
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah... I think I got a little overzealous with my first edit and decided to swing by. I'm really excited that GNOME is (sort of) coming back to Ubuntu, and as a young college student with a passion for both Ubuntu and GNOME, wanted to get involved.
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: you're in Ohio, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: have you met gonyere yet? I believe she runs Ubuntu and is active with GNOME
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope.
<jbicha> and there will be several GNOME guys at http://openhelpconference.com/
<jbicha> I went last year but won't be able to this year
<SonikkuAmerica> I dunno... That's actually the week before Cedarville starts fall classes, and it's only about an hour's drive from there...
<jbicha> really? fall semester starts in June/July?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh wait... I'm looking at the '12 schedule... derp I could've made if I'd known
<SonikkuAmerica> It's actually pretty early this year...
<jbicha> it was in June the first year (2011) too
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah... and I doubt I'll have $100 plus hotel fee... oh well
<SonikkuAmerica> I probably could use a few webinars' worth of stuff
<jbicha> SonikkuAmerica: well....are you interested in writing help for GNOME?
<SonikkuAmerica> I actually see myself as a concept-oriented kind of guy, but I did join the Spanish translation team because I'm a fluent Spanish speaker as well as an English speaker and can understand written Spanish well
<jbicha> if you were a GNOME Foundation member and were involved in docs then I believe there's sponsorship money available
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm not (yet) enough of a contributor. In fact, I'm just starting out.
<jbicha> you can to shaunm on #docs on irc.gnome.org if he has a student discount; conferences/hackfests are a bit expensive to put on but we don't want to exclude people
<jbicha> *can talk to*
<SonikkuAmerica> Is that a symlink to freenode or its own (or a different) IRC network
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<jbicha> GNOME uses a different irc network
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<camelinahat> jbicha: Did you catch my message earlier about the icons? Of the ones that were presented on the mailing list or on G+ rather than quick and dirty ones I threw for G+ and FB?
<jbicha> camelinahat: I like the mailing list ones, we'll have to decide soon since User Interface Freeze is next Thursday
<jbicha> I'm thinking we'll just have to pick something by Monday and it can always be revisited or tweaked in a future release cycle
<jbicha> I'll email the list tonight or tomorrow
<camelinahat> jbicha: sounds good. I like them better than what I have right now but don't want to be switching them a lot either.
<laz0rrrgore> hey guys, just installed 13.04, but there seems to be some kind of problem. gdm is starting (at least i'm in a gdm session), but it won't show me the login screen. i can only manage to login through console.
<darkxst> laz0rrrgore, probably openGL is broken
<laz0rrrgore> oh! anything i can do about it, or just wait till a fix is in the repos?
<darkxst> laz0rrrgore, what graphics drivers do you use?
<darkxst> its probably a misconfiguration on your end
<laz0rrrgore> darkxst, how to find out? i've got the thinkpad sl510 with Intel GMA 4500MHD. just installed the daily from today
<darkxst> did the live CD work ok?
<laz0rrrgore> yeah
<laz0rrrgore> i can also see the blue stripes background after install. just not the gdm prompt
<Leon_Nardella> I'm in the same situation with a GMA900 Dell netbook.
<laz0rrrgore> tried to add gnome3-team ppa (because i thought maybe an updated gdm would help), but no luck ...
<darkxst> ok try 'apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<darkxst> if that doesnt help, grab the xorg logs from /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<laz0rrrgore> thanks ... i'm on it ....
<laz0rrrgore> reinstalling didn't work ...
<darkxst> laz0rrrgore, can you grab the X logs then
<laz0rrrgore> i think so ;) just a sec
<laz0rrrgore> ok,. here it is ... http://bit.ly/15RmLIq
<darkxst> that looks fine, what about if you run 'export DISPLAY=:0; glxinfo | grep OpenGL'
<darkxst> is renderer listed as Software/llvm
<darkxst> 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo'
<laz0rrrgore> think i'm doing something wrong here. just getting 'Error: unable to open display :0'
<darkxst> maybe it can't connect to the gdm server
<darkxst> you could try 'startx -- :1'
<darkxst> and then use :1 in the above command
<laz0rrrgore> ah. maybe i'm the wrong guy for this. getting: 'xinit: connection to  X server lost'
<darkxst> laz0rrrgore, can you file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug mesa'
<darkxst> after you have done that, you can try and upgrade mesa and see if that helps https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/mesa/+packages
<darkxst> jbicha, should we be listed on the isotracker?
<laz0rrrgore> sure! are there any details i should mention in the bug report?
<darkxst> laz0rrrgore, just cc me on the bug
<jbicha> darkxst: yes but we probably just need to specify what tests we want
<laz0rrrgore> darkxst: okay. thanks for your help and for your patience in spite of my newbism
<darkxst> laz0rrrgore, if updated mesa doesnt work, as a temporary workaround you can blacklist the intel kernel module
<darkxst> then it will fallback to llvmpipe (as its meant to anyway, when glx is broken)
<darkxst> jbicha, I think something similar to Ubuntu Studio would be a good start
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, do you want to ask on #ubuntu-release about that?
<darkxst> laz0rrrgore, you didnt use ubuntu-bug?
<darkxst> can you run 'apport-collect 1155829', so system info gets added to the bug
<laz0rrrgore> oh sorry, i'm totally new to this ...
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<laz0rrrgore> darkxst: apparently i can't. is this possible from console? it asks for authorization through the browser
<SolidSteel144> hi, does anyone else have issues getting UG 13.04 daily to install?
<jbicha> SolidSteel144: have you had any trouble installing the regular Ubuntu daily?
<SolidSteel144> no
<SolidSteel144> UG 13.04 daily gets stuck on preparing to install
<SolidSteel144> well actually, I misread.. I haven't tried regular ubuntu 13.04 daily lately
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-16
<darkxst> laz0rrrgore, its certainly possible, from memory it can upload data and then gives you a URL to visit later for auth
<darkxst> jbicha, the daily images aren't actually building daily yet?
<kzetts> Whoa, this channel is small.
<kzetts> Will Gnome Remix update to 13.04 when it goes live, or is it different now that its officially supported?
<SonikkuAmerica> When is the first (and only) beta expected again?
<phillw> darkxst: the ubuntu-gnome daily builds have, today,  been added to the cron-job for the build server. Ubuntu GNOME builds cronned, starting at 15:32 UTC daily
<darkxst> phillw, :)
<phillw> I saw colin mention it on -release earlier.
<phillw> I've also taken it upon myself to mirror up your 12.10.1 amd64 and 12.10 i386 onto the dedi server and have included a link on your wiki area.
<phillw> Are you still aiming for a beta-2 release for 13.04?
<darkxst> phillw, yes
<darkxst> oh cool, torrents are probably mostly dead by now ;)
<phillw> darkxst: excellent, and that is why I mirror the flavours of ubuntu family, not to often are there enough seeders :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-17
<darkxst> ricotz, can you update clutter to git master, I think it fixes the stupid screenshield crashes I have been having
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess you mean the "1.14" branch not master
<darkxst> yeh whatever jhbuild uses (which is that I think)
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> yeh 1.14 branch
<ricotz> darkxst, pushed
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-10
<mitya57> darkxst: I need your opinion: what is the best way to start the indicators services from gnome-panel without patching code?
<mitya57> So far I am going to do a shell script that will start them directly (i.e. not via upstart), create a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<mitya57> and add that file to RequiredComponents.
<mitya57> (the three needed services are in /usr/lib/MULTIARCH/indicator-something/indicator-something-service files)
<mitya57> darkxst: Are you here? (It usually helps if you set Away status :P)
<junkanoo> running ubuntu gnome 14.04 beta and wondering why gnome shell is versoin 3.9 (and not 3.10)
<junkanoo> went to install 'workspace-grid' extension and am having trouble
<junkanoo> anyone here
<darkxst> mitya57-mobile, morning
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-11
<mitya57> Morning darkxst :)
<darkxst> hey
<mitya57> I've just asked on the bug report if we can drop the user session for g-s-d
<darkxst> mitya57, I think it should just be patched to check XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<darkxst> rather than INSTANCE!=ubuntu
<mitya57> Can you do that as part of your next upload?
<darkxst> yes
<mitya57> Thanks. Should I upload gnome-panel or wait for that?
<mitya57> Also, Nautilus seems to not need any patching, still starts automatically here.
<mitya57> darkxst: Also, will services started with "start something" properly shutdown on logout? Or should I stop them manually somehow?
<darkxst> mitya57, pretty sure you need a "stop on" line (I haven't looked at your script yet though)
<darkxst> mitya57, have you seen any side effects from having both u-s-d and g-s-d running at the same time?
<mitya57> darkxst: When g-s-d is running, u-s-d refuses to start
<mitya57> The problem is that I have nothing to put "stop on" there.
<darkxst> you would stop on some generic event like desktop-end or session-end
<mitya57> Will try that, thanks.
<mitya57> I have to leave now, please comment on the bug report if you have something to tell me about.
<darkxst> stop on desktop-end, should get trigged when gnome-session is shutdown
<darkxst> ok, will do.
<darklight_> If 14.04 gets the lts status will it be a full lts or, as I've read somewhere, it'll be supported only until the next lts release ?
<writing_novel> I am a looking for Jeremy Bicha, cause I am having some questions about GNOME on Ubuntu 13.10
<writing_novel> (just did the upgrade to 13.10)
<writing_novel> I am a thinking that there is some bugulance going on.
<writing_novel> is anyone listening here?
<Noskcaj> writing_novel, yeah
<writing_novel> excellent
<writing_novel> one sec. here is my question:
<writing_novel> I am looking for some assistance with the new GNOME environment under Ubuntu 13.10. I just upgraded Ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10, and I am a GNOME user (not sure what version its called, but the GNOME with the menue at the top). In 13.04 there were either no or very small (not sure I remember which) icons, and now there are large icons. Problem is that entries in the menu are below the bottom of the screen, and, even when I scroll down using the scr
<writing_novel> oll bar some entries remain below and are barely visible. Any idea how I can fix this so either I see no icons (the names are good enough for me) and I don't have to scroll down? I also have entries in "Other" that I want to get rid of, so how can I edit the menu entries to remove or move to another category certain menu entries? Also, it is not a screen resolution problem, as adjusting the resolution made no answer, it just gets worse as I a
<writing_novel> m at the highest resolution (and thus ostensibly the smallest sized icons and text font). I did google this and was unable to locate any answers.
<writing_novel> any ideas?
<Noskcaj> !patience | writing_novel
<ubot5> writing_novel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Noskcaj> I'm not on gnome, and there aren't a huge number of people in this channel
<darkxst> writing_novel, screenshot?
<writing_novel> what is the difference between the two and how do I check which I am using?
<writing_novel> ?
<writing_novel> darkxst?
<darkxst> gnome-classic is the more traditional desktop
<Guest53337> Hi there. Just wanted to say that I really like Ubuntu Gnome. So far it works very well on my computer.  Thank you to the developers.
<Guest53337> By the way, is there a specific forum for users of Ubuntu Gnome?
<darkxst> Guest53337, no specific forums, I think most people just use ubuntuforums.org
<writing_novel> darkxst, - did you see my reply to your question?
<writing_novel> what is the difference between the two and how do I check which I am using?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-12
<darkxst> writing_novel, when you log in, what session do you have selected from the gear menu?
<writing_novel> darkxst - I am not sure, but that is a good question. I know I didn't select Unity! That I know!?! I will have to logoff and back in and check out if any of them give me the kind of menus I am looking for.
<rommel> where is the gnome version located... i can only find the ubuntu 13.10 version number
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-13
<fooctrl> after fresh ubuntu gnome 14.04 installation, is there a need/do you encourage adding of any extra gnome3 team ppa's?
<fooctrl> I'm assuming the only one that might be worth adding on 14.04 is staging ppa
<ccmolik_> hey folkds
<ccmolik_> folks, even
<ccmolik_> i'm testing 14.04 beta1 on parallels desktop, and gdm doesn't appear to play nice at all.
<ccmolik_> i get a black screen
<ccmolik_> if i log in manually through tty and startx it works ok, though
<ccmolik_> this manifests itself both in the live environment and after install and apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<ccmolik_> anybody else notice this?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-14
<sgo11> darkxst, hi, sorry to interrupt you. do you have time to debug bug #1288572 ? I just read your reply. thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1288572 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver does not work in Ubuntu GNOME trusty "14.04" (Optimus laptop) " [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288572
<darkxst> hi sgo11
<sgo11> hi darkxst, right now, I purged all nvidia-* packages. that means I am using intel graphic card now. which nvidia driver do you want me to install? I found nvida-304 310 319 331. I tried 304 and 331 before. I just want to use nvidia card. I don't really care of my intel card. thanks a lot.
<darkxst> probably just the latest one (so 331)
<darkxst> probably just the latest one (so 331)
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. 331 will install nvidia-prime automatically. all the version before 331 will not install nvidia-prime.
<darkxst> sgo11, yes, thats because nvidia-prime is pretty new
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. I will install 331. and switch to lightdm + lxde. and then try "`GDK_SYNCHRONIZE=1 gnome-shell --replace`".
<darkxst> yeh
<sgo11> thanks. installing.
<sgo11_> darkxst, hi, I am in another PC now. I tried that. gnome-shell failed to launch. and this time it seems apport picks up an error. there is a pop up window which I can click "continue". what should I do now?
<darkxst> make sure you have apport-retrace installed
<darkxst> then you can click "examine locally"
<darkxst> then the first option "gdb"
<darkxst> once it drops you into gdb
<darkxst> set logging file <logname>
<sgo11_> darkxst, I don't have apport-retrace. if I install it now, is that too late?
<darkxst> set loggine on
<darkxst> set logging on
<darkxst> bt
<darkxst> sgo11_, cancel the popup install it, then run ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-shell*****
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is there anything you want me to be working on? (other than learning a programming language)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you do simple patches?
<sgo11_> darkxst, ok. I think I'd better bring my window manager back. not sure how to do that. pcmanfm is running. openbox is running. hm...
<Noskcaj> As in making them? only if python
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just pulling from git
<Noskcaj> sure
<Noskcaj> also, can you give me a testimonial at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj#MOTU ?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, this https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/patch/?id=3a8beaaf380a483ce33363031d8d276c371d7af1
<darkxst> needs to go into g-s-d and u-s-d
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I will add something, but can't really endorse you for upload rights that I don't have!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Just saying my work is good is more than enough. I could even attach a gnome packageset if you think it's worthwhile
<sgo11_> darkxst, hi, I am not sure if this is expected. once I click "examine locally" and then choose first option "gdb". a new terminal pops up. That terminal is just black. the scrollbar becomes smaller and smaller. but everything is just black. when I check with htop, openbox --config-file is using 100% of my cpu core. that's all.
<sgo11_> something might be wrong. anyway. I reboot the machine and try again.
<darkxst> sgo11_, no not expected
<darkxst> you should see lots of text scrolling paste will it grabs packages
<darkxst> just upload the .crash file
<sgo11_> darkxst, ok. will do that.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ubuntugnome packageset is a bit retarded right now
<darkxst> probably better to go for desktop-extras
<sgo11_> darkxst, uploaded to launchpad.
<darkxst> ricotz, hi, sorry I missed you the other night
<darkxst> sgo11_, processing now...
<sgo11_> darkxst, thanks.
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, just wanted to say i have pushed some updates to staging recently and i am hoping you are running those
<darkxst> ricotz, only in a test VM right now, I've been a bit busy the last couple of weeks and 3.12 is a little unstable ;(
<Noskcaj> darkxst, When do you expect the no patch uploads for g-c-c and g-s-d?
<ricotz> darkxst, ah don't worry -- hmm, runs like a charm here, what is unstable in specific?
<darkxst> ricotz, there are GC re-entrancy problems
<darkxst> gcampax is working on it, but I suspect it won't land until after release, fairly major refactoring of gjs involved
<ricotz> ok, i see
<darkxst> probably they have just worked around specific cases?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, still trying to get my FFe approved
<Noskcaj> I really hope that finally works out
<darkxst> if not, I will upload vanilla g-c-c 3.8
<darkxst> and hopefully drop all the cruft from g-s-d 3.8
<Noskcaj> And i'm guessing the results of the FFe will change if we want the 3.10 versions of gnome-docs
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I don't see how that would be affected?
<darkxst> sgo11_, forwarded a trace upstream
<Noskcaj> We should try to have the docs in line with the related software
<darkxst> Does anyone even use the docs?
<sgo11_> darkxst, sorry, I am a newbie. what does that mean?
<darkxst> sgo11_, awaiting gnome devs to look at it
<Noskcaj> darkxst, not you or i, but i'm sure people do
<sgo11_> darkxst, ok. got it. I will wait for any responses. thanks.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, they are kind of useless on Ubuntu where you have an entirely mis-matched stack
<darkxst> personally I alway use the online docs
<Noskcaj> understandable
<Noskcaj> micmute fix is up
<not_found> lucky guess on the channel name :D
<not_found> installed 14.04 yesterday and so far a (mostly) flawless experience... well done thus far
<halligan> !bug 1292099
<ubot5> bug 1292099 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 will not install Google Chrome through Ubuntu Software Center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292099
<halligan> :(
<not_found> afaik this doesn't effect only ubuntu gnome
<halligan> yeah, just ran through the text
<darklight_> For how long will 14.04 be supported ?
<not_found> ubuntu gnome is aiming to become LTS and in that case 5 years afaik
<not_found> if they don't get LTS status I am not sure...
<darklight_> because some site was reporting as it seeking approval for a "semi lts status" with the distro supported only till  the next lts release
<not_found> well if that is true then it will be supported for two years...
<not_found> but it doesn't really say if you read this - http://ubuntugnome.org/lts-proposal/
<darklight_> on a more technical note, what's the compile flag that has been used to disable csd in gnome 3.10 ?
<Multbrelch> Hello. Can I ask Wnck specific questions here?
<Multbrelch> under python ...
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-15
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it would have been better if you didnt squash all the patches in u-s-d/g-s-d
<darkxst> err u-s-d and u-c-c
<Noskcaj> ?
<darkxst> i.e. for u-s-d in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1228765
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228765 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Implement DisplayConfig dbus interface and transition to gnome-desktop 3.10" [Low,In progress]
<darkxst> you squash ~12 git commits into a single commit for u-s-d
<Noskcaj> oh, sorry
<darkxst> can you re-do those two
<darkxst> g-s-d and g-c-c will also need a rebase, but that can wait until approved
<darkxst> actually may just go straight to 3.10 for those, given its so late
<darkxst> use 'bzr git-apply <patch>
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> thanks
<Noskcaj> Should i wait for the FFe to be approved, or has it already been?
<darkxst> they will probably want that as part of review
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> hopefully we be approved early this week
<Noskcaj> darkxst, bzr: ERROR: unknown command "git-apply"
<darkxst> its a plugin, you need to install it
<darkxst> 'bzr-git'
<Noskcaj> that fixes it. Now i'm getting rejects though
<darkxst> they should apply cleanly, if you do it in the right order?
<Noskcaj> The orderin the changelog?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, use the order in debian/patches/series
<Noskcaj> k
<darkxst> Noskcaj, in fact you could just script it, make a series.copy with only the new patches
<Noskcaj> sounds like too much effort, it's working now, so i'll do it manually
<darkxst> for x in `cat series.copy`;do bzr git-apply $x; done
<darkxst> should work
<Noskcaj> oh great. Now bzr has went and broken
<darkxst> bzr or your internet?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, bzr
<Noskcaj> bug 1292795
<ubot5> bug 1292795 in bzr (Ubuntu) "bzr crashed with KeyError in __getitem__(): 'from'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292795
<Noskcaj> does git-apply need a git header? I think that's the issue, since it's fix-cursor-gnomedesktop-api.patch
<Noskcaj> settings daemon is done, i'll do control-center tomorrow
<darkxst> possibly
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-09
<ricotz> darkxst, hi :), are you going to push gedit-plugins?
<ricotz> darkxst, going to push it to unbreak its installation
<darkxst> ricotz, hi, sorry had it ready to push but got tied up for a most of the afternoon
<ricotz> darkxst, alright, don't worry
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-10
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<darkxst> did you see my message about translating slideshow to Korean?
<darkxst> would be great if you can do it
<LinDol> oh. i see your message
<LinDol> but, I can not translate it. because I am still learning english.
<darkxst> LinDol, ok, bu
<LinDol> :)
<darkxst> but don't know of any other Korean translators on our teams
<LinDol> ah.
<darkxst> as always you can get help with english here, except I am off to bed now, some other time
<LinDol> ;)
<LinDol> what is your time?
<darkxst> LinDol, 11pm
<LinDol> here is 9 p.m
<LinDol> um I check
<LinDol> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu packed now, so this package is managed by ubuntu korean translator group.
<darkxst> LinDol, yes, but they have not translated the ubuntu GNOME version
<LinDol> Ah..
<darkxst> LinDol, perhaps you can talk with them about it ;)
<LinDol> so when should we finish to translate to other language?
<LinDol> how many do we have a time?
<darkxst> LinDol, I think April 9th is the deadline for translations
<darkxst> so you have nearly a month
<darkxst> and I o
<darkxst> I off to bed now
<LinDol> :0
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> have a good night :)
<darkxst> LinDol, that should be a good sleep !
<taharqa> Hi folks
<taharqa> I'm using gnome ubuntu 14.04 and I have some weird behaviour when using two screens
<taharqa> mouse can not go from primary screen to secondary
<taharqa> the cursor is like stopped
<taharqa> but from the secondary screen to the primary no problem
<taharqa> 2. when the secondary screen is on the top it is impossible to cross the top bar
<taharqa> 3. the Settings>Display screen is very very light all options users have on internet is absent
<taharqa> may someone help me
<darkxst> taharqa, top/botton configuration is probably a bit broken
<darkxst> (i.e you can't put the primary on bottom)
<darkxst> atleast not in 14.04
<taharqa> hi darkxst
<taharqa> that sad because I organize my desktop in order my secondary screen on top of my laptop ^^
<darkxst> taharqa, I think it is fixed in newer versions though
<taharqa> I'm using 14.04 what do you advise me todo ?
<darkxst> you could try booting 15.04 live CD and see if it works there
<taharqa> is this a lts ?
<darkxst> no
<taharqa> can't I just upgrade gnome version ?
<darkxst> but if there is an existing fix, it might be possible to backport
<darkxst> taharqa, no you can try 3.12 from gnome3-staging ppa, but that is basically unsupported now
<taharqa> darkxst: ok I'll check the 15.04 in live cd then
<taharqa> darkxst: and regarding the Settings>DIsplay dialog that is very very simple
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=663690
<ubot5> Gnome bug 663690 in general "vertical dual screens, can't move windows to top monitor" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> that was fixed in GNOME 3.12
<taharqa> cool
<taharqa> ang ubuntu 15.04 has gnome 3.12
<darkxst> 3.14
<taharqa> the pi version !
<taharqa> #I am developer inmy day life, if I want create gnome application what do you suggest
<taharqa> js , vala, go, c# ?
<darkxst> taharqa, depends on your experience though js or vala would be best for gnome app
<taharqa> darkxst: oh I'm polyglot java, js, golang, shell, etc
<taharqa> ok so js could be a good to start
<taharqa> can we register shortkey even in js
<taharqa> ?
<darkxst> what do you mean?
<taharqa> oh I mean for instance I want to create a new keyboard shortcut , to launch some tasks in background
<darkxst> gnome-shell handles the global keyboard shortcuts
<darkxst> you can possibly add settings for those using gsettings (or via g-c-c panel)
<b-yeezi> bye all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-11
<darkxst> taharqa, btw bug 918252
<ubot5> bug 918252 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Trusty) "Weird window-manager behavior when running stacked monitors" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918252
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Isn't libedataserverui-1.2 get dropped? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199774763/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.evolution_3.15.91-0ubuntu1~vivid2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it was dropped on Jan 26, bought back on Feb 2
<darkxst> (from configure.ac)
<darkxst> maybe just a bad rebase pulling them back into configure.ac though (if the code is actually gone)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, from a quick glance it logs like a new lib with the same name of the removed one
<darkxst> s/logs/looks/
<taharqa> darkxst: thanks for the last bug
<darkxst> taharqa, if you want to backport the fix, I can sponsor it for you ;)
<darkxst> (into trusty)
<taharqa> ^^
<taharqa> I admit this can be a good training
<taharqa> but it seems the bug fix will occur on 14.04.3 ?
<darkxst> its likely a fairly easy bug to fix
<darkxst> taharqa, that is for live images
<taharqa> knowing that I never develop for gnome before ^^
<taharqa> darkxst: ah ok
<darkxst> the fix usually take a week or two to land in trusty-updates (once uploaded they need to go through sru verification stage)
<darkxst> taharqa, but you have done development right? and the fix is there in the upstream report
<darkxst> you just need to apply it as a quilt patch to the ubuntu packaging for trusty
<taharqa> so the fix is in gnome upstream, the goal is apply it on ubuntu fork right ?
<darkxst> ubuntu is not a fork, its just trusty has older gnome-shell
<darkxst> so backport patch from upstream, to trusty gnome-shell (I think that 3.10)
<darkxst> and then  package it, for upload
<taharqa> I am interested to work on this , but I'll need a little help to understand repo code organisation
<taharqa> ^^
<darkxst> taharqa, have you ever done any debian/ubuntu packaging?
<taharqa> darkxst: hum well ... no ..
<taharqa> I read about it
<taharqa> but there is always a first time ^^
<taharqa> darkxst: do you think it will be too hard for a first time ?
<darkxst> taharqa, perfect for first time
<taharqa> can you mentor me on this one ?
<taharqa> "mentor"
<darkxst> I can help you if you get stuck etc, so can Noskcaj and a few others in here
<taharqa> cool then, so where can I start right now ?
<darkxst> taharqa, first step would be setup build enviroment
<darkxst> have a look at sbuild-launchpad-chroot
<darkxst> set that up, then try and build the current trusty shell package
<darkxst> then see http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<darkxst> then read up on quilt and try and add that patch to the package and build
<taharqa> will do this this evening , 10:55 here
<taharqa> am
<darkxst> 9pm here
<cyberalex4life> Hello! I need a little advice on something.
<cyberalex4life> If I am not disturbing, my problem is as follows: I currently run on my laptop Ubuntu Gnome Trusty 14.04.2 upgraded with packages from  ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 . I usually remove gnome-online-accounts evolution and empathy from my system. The very little problem I have now is that, when launching gnome-control-center from terminal, the title is "Gnome-control-center.real". Is there a fix/workaround for this?
<LinDol> hi all :)
<l3on> here, 15.04 + gnome3-staging - cannot run gdm
<l3on> I updated yesterday to systemd .. everything is fine if I exec lightdm
<dz0ny> l3on: works for me, but had to install wayland
<dz0ny> as is it forces to wayland for gdm even if you don't have it installed
<l3on> dz0ny, odd.. I have xwayland installed
<Noskcaj> darkxst, some random changes to ppa-versions from unit193: http://paste.openstack.org/show/9oiszkh46m7F0wO45stX/
<Noskcaj> Do we want any of them?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, the xfce changes are up to you guys
<darkxst> ubuntu links and time changes seem fine
<darkxst> I'd probably stick with the new debian tracker though
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-13
<tpmnghi> hi there
<tpmnghi> is there any plan for Gnome 3.12+ on Ubuntu 14.04?
<l3on> what about updating nautilus 3.16 in g3-staging ppa?
<darkxst> l3on, we will, but its a big mess with ubuntu patches and the huge rewrite
<l3on> I always thought that g3-* repos give users the capability to have a full GNOME experience .. isn't it ?
<l3on> darkxst, ^
<darkxst> l3on, yes and probably we will just disable the ubuntu patches
<darkxst> for now
<l3on> that's great
<darkxst> but we are also busy with vivid once that quietens down, then the rest of 3.15 will come up on the ppa's
<towo> Is colord logspam addressed in 15.04?
<darkxst> (hint: we could always use help here!)
<darkxst> towo, what spam?
<l3on> thanks for the info darkxst o/
<towo> darkxst: http://pastebin.com/g7xvBJqs every 5 minutes (those are printers cups can't connect to atm)
<towo> thermald's also acting weird, but that's outside the ubuntu-gnome scope there ;)
<towo> $ grep -c colord syslog
<towo> 847
<towo> syslog rotated at 8.15
<towo> (err... two and a half hours ago)
<dz0ny> also tracker-extract: is trying to index my sftp mount, anyone noticed this which results in UI lockups
<darkxst> towo, so is colord really, however if colord is adding and removing the device that seems like a bug somewhere else
<darkxst> dz0ny, is your sftp mount in your home-dir?
<towo> darkxst: It's trying to add, giving up after a certain amount of fails, and then retries again. But wasn't colord gnome? ISTR it's not part of the systemd blob.
<dz0ny> darkxst: gvfs
<dz0ny> darkxst: https://paste.sh/A-6td42j#td8B8wg4fG4iIefxICZEP6mK
<dz0ny> and then entire gnome-shell would lock for 5-10s every 10s
<darkxst> towo, file a bug all flavours including Ubuntu use colord
<towo> darkxst, will do
<darkxst> dz0ny, that looks wierd to me, will check with upstream
<darkxst> dz0ny, can you file a bug
<dz0ny> darkxst: gnome or ubuntu?
<darkxst> dz0ny, either is fine, thought his does look like a gnome issue
<dz0ny> darkxst: in meanwhile how can i disable tracker?
<darkxst> dz0ny, not easily, you may be able to black list the problematic shares in tracker-perferences
<darkxst> dz0ny, perhaps try later on #tracker on gimpnet, no one around atm though
<pcchou> hi
<pcchou> I am using Ubuntu GNOME 14.10
<darkxst> pcchou, great! you like it?
<pcchou> yeah, but there's one problem right now
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pcchou> I want to change the "Switch to next input source" shortcut to ctrl+space
<pcchou> ( it was super+space)
<darkxst> and?
<pcchou> it just doesn't work, I think something else is intercepting it
<darkxst> pcchou, gnome-control-center should tell you if you have a conflicting combo
<pcchou> darkxst: It isn't something in the control center
<darkxst> how did you set it then?
<pcchou> oh, by it I mean "the thingy that intercepting my ctrl+space, before it was sent to ibus/control center
<pcchou> I don't know what it may be, and nothing is triggered when I press the key combo ctrl+spacew
<pcchou> s/w$//
<darkxst> pcchou, sure, gnome-shell intercepts all your keystrokes
<darkxst> try changing the shortcut via gnome-control-center
<pcchou> darkxst: I think I didn't explain clear enough... I am able to set "switch to nex input source" to ctrl+space without any trouble in control center
<pcchou> but when I press it, nothing is triggered.
<pcchou> any other combo that isn't already taken will work though
<darkxst> pcchou, I'm not very familiar with the input stack
<pcchou> BTW, I can set other keyboard shortcut in control center to ctrl+space, and they will work
<pcchou> so it's kind of interesting
<darkxst> pcchou, file a bug, and maybe ask attente if you can catch him in one of the ubuntu channels
<pcchou> also, I've googled about it before, lots of people seemed are troubled by ibus catching their ctrl+space in prior versions
<darkxst> pcchou, I suppose its possible ibus is eating the combo's but I have no ever looked at ibus
<darkxst> and if it is you should file a bug, since it will affect all Ubuntu's
<pcchou> I hadn't tested with other ubuntu flavours
<darkxst> pcchou, idk, there were problems with modifier only shortcuts (i.e ctl+shift) but not heard of ctl+space being munched up
<taharqa> Hi there
<taharqa> do you know a good todo/task management [for gnome shell] ?
<taharqa> good UI/UX , intuitive etc etc
<LinDol> hi all
<hackedbellini> Hey guys. I'm trying the latest vivid iso and after enabling the screen keyboard, it is not appearing when I'm at a text entry. On trusty, it used to appear every time I was focused on a field that I could type, on vivid, the only place it apeared was on the wifi password modal dialog. It won't open for gnome-terminal, nautilus, etc
<hackedbellini> ia also appears on the shell's search entry (so basically on all shell's ui elements), but not on the applications
<georgeowell> hey all :)
<georgeowell> Has anyone ever considered re-skinning the website for the project
<georgeowell> I feel like it lags behind some of the other ubuntu desktop's sites
<georgeowell> its a bit wordpressy
<georgeowell> I'm not a web developer but I'd definitely chuck in a few £ towards a redesign
<georgeowell> E.G. the screenshots are super old
<georgeowell> and it'd be nice for it to follow the design ethos of gnome 3
<lindol> hi all :)
<lindol> so,
<lindol> I am translating in our wikipage.
<lindol> so what is different mean 'please read' and 'please do read'?
<lindol> ah.. "please do read" and "please don't read"?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-14
<lindol> hu.. :)
<lindol> I finish to translate english to korean language for GetUbuntuGnome page in our wiki
<lindol> I will write email for this soon
<darkxst> Noskcaj, merged unit193 changes page will move to http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/xfce412.html next cron job
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Apologies for the lack of work on evolution. yr11 work + finally have a job means i don't have much time for PPA stuff
<darkxst> Noskcaj, np, where are you working?
<Noskcaj> Some guy my dad knows has heaps of random jobs that he gets. tomorrow i spend all day spray painting trucks
<darkxst> oh right, have fun, spray painting is marginally more fun that real painting (both suck really)
<darkxst> I'm painting tomorrow as well, but bricks with a roller (
<darkxst> gtg be back in an hour or so
<LinDol_phone> hi all :)
<darkxst> hi LinDol_phone
<darkxst> you worked out your translating issue?
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, 'please read' and 'please do read' are essentially the same thing, the do is kind of implied in the first
<darkxst> "please don't read" is saying here is some contec
<darkxst> content, don't read it
<darkxst> that doesnt probably make alot of sense!
<LinDol_phone> thank you :) i finish to translate before four hours ;)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, I tried to answer when I saw but you had left
<LinDol_phone> ah, :) that is ok, I am sighting in Seoul
<LinDol_phone> so
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, sitting?
<LinDol_phone> if you are ok, can i try to translate to korean missing issue?
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, probably better to just past the confusing strings
<LinDol_phone> ;) thanks
<LinDol_phone> darkxst, I always thank you for your help and teaching. ;)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, no problem, english is easy for me, and you are helping the korean users ;)
<LinDol_phone> thank you ;)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone,  next up installer slideshow?
<LinDol_phone> yeah :)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, great
<LinDol_phone> if you are ok. i try to the next
<LinDol_phone> ;)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, " i try to do that next"? i assume that is what you meant
<LinDol_phone> i will try to translate korean language for slideshow in installer
<LinDol_phone> sorry :)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, ok, good on you for your work ;)
<darkxst> hey ricotz any idea why webkitgtk switched to ld.gold
<darkxst> its kills the shiny new ppa builders on i386
<darkxst> ricotz, Im going to rev
<darkxst> revert that
<ricotz> darkxst, no idea if the changelog doesnt explain it
<ricotz> i guess webkit2gtk (2.6.2+dfsg1-4) should be synced
<darkxst> ricotz, 2.7 switched to ld.gold
<ricotz> this might be one motivation https://trac.webkit.org/wiki/WebKitGTK/SpeedUpBuild
<ricotz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/+bug/1432118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432118 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync webkit2gtk 2.6.2+dfsg1-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<LinDol_phone> darkxst, ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntugnome is translating already by Yongmin Hong
<LinDol_phone> ;)
<ctwx> On Debian's GNOME (3.4) I can create new empty files via right click, now in Ubuntu's GNOME (3.12) I can't. Is there a way to achieve this?
<ricotz> ctwx, create some appropriate files in your template folder in HOME
<ctwx> lol... now I get the idea of the templates folder! :D Thanks ricotz
<georgeowell> heya, did anyone else have that Deja Dup bug a while back?
<georgeowell> It got fixed over a week ago.
<georgeowell> But before then it wouldn't open.
<georgeowell> Maybe it was just me. Never filed a proper bug report due to lack of time.
<darkxst> georgeowell, it just needed a rebuild
<darkxst> don't know why it took so long for the fix to land
<georgeowell> Did it get reported as bug recently?
<georgeowell> or was it long standing?
<darkxst> bug 1379446
<ubot5> bug 1379446 in deja-dup (Ubuntu Utopic) "gnome-control-center.real crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_lock_button_set_permission()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379446
<darkxst> long standing, I fixed in October
<georgeowell> Thanks so much for the fix.
<georgeowell> I had pretty much accepted it being broke for this version.
<darkxst> it sat in the sponsorship queue for months
<georgeowell> Just out of interest, what were the barriers to getting it fixed more promptly?
<georgeowell> Everything else has been super solid for me on 14.10
<darkxst> georgeowell, I don't know why that took so long, normally they don't take more than a few weeks
<georgeowell> i guess it just slipped through the net
<georgeowell> didn't too many other bugs
<georgeowell> apart from the software centre dark theme problem
<georgeowell> which sucks
<georgeowell> It should have been fixed upstream years ago
<georgeowell> cough cough canonical
<darkxst> software center is a mess of custom widgets I believe
<georgeowell> It kinda of sucks but it is functional, especially for new users.
<darkxst> the dark theme is really support even in GNOME apps (except the ones that use it by default)
<darkxst> s/is/isn't/
<georgeowell> Yeh true, but the software centre is rendered completely unusable.
<georgeowell> Its very rare that happens with any other apps with dark theme
<georgeowell> Another big problem with the software centre is the search
<georgeowell> There's not tags or anything
<georgeowell> So if you don't know exactly what the program is called, its tough to find it.
<georgeowell> I guess we'll see what Unity 8 brings
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-15
<remline> Several times, I have applications running (I see them in the 'Alt-Tab' list), but they don't render on the screen when I activate them.
<remline> As an example, I switch to 'Document Viewer', I see 'Document Viewer' in the upper-left corner, but when I click there it gives me the option to 'Open' the program... which I think is already open...
<georgeowell> What version are you on? 14.04 or 14.10?
<remline> 14.04
<ctwx> I added a .desktop file to my ~/.local/share/applications folder. I can't start the program using the activities overlay. Is there any way to reload the applications folder?
<ctwx> oh... I didnt try ALT+F2 -> "r" so far... Now it works. Thanks anyway. :)
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I tried to start this version of Ubuntu Gnome: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/trusty/daily-live/current/ amd64 in Virtualbox, and it stalls stating it has detected only a i686 CPU. I am very sure the CPU of my host is a x86_64 (I built the tower myself). Could the problem come from Virtualbox?
<aki237> Is there any way to add a NERDTree(vim plugin) like plugin for gnome-terminal
<manokara> Hi, is there a way to read dmesg content in realtime?
<manokara> i'm having kernel panics very often and want to find the reason why
<manokara> well nevermind, i found how. But does anyone here have heard of kernel panics in 14.10 with nvidia proprietary drivers? It all started for me after the last kernel updates
<manokara> sometimes it just freezes and caps lock and scroll lock start to blink
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-14
<kela> hi I tried to download 16.04 beta2 but the URL on the website doesn't seem to work properly
<kela> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/beta-2/
<kela> I could only see beta-1
<kela> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/ on here
<darkxst> kela, beta-1 was the latest release, but use the daily images now
<kela> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ this one?
<darkxst> yes
<kela> Thanks
<bobbyt> Hello
<bobbyt> Is anyone here
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-16
<lindol> hi all
<JockeTF> Hellopaca.
<lindol> :)
<darkxst_> hey lindol
<lindol> darkxst_, hello :) How are you?
<darkxst_> lindol, fixing langpack issues its crap
<lindol> please detail.. :)
<lindol> I will reboot my system
<migmolrod> hi. i have a question about the gnu screen multiplexer. can i do it here or is there a room for gnu screen?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-17
<Letienne> Hello
<Letienne> I would like to have a question please.
<Letienne> Do you happen to know how can I find out and change the driver a printer is using on 15.10 Ubuntuu-gnome? thank you
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-18
<darkxst> Noskcaj, are you able to spin up a new ubuntu-gnome-meta package? my internet is not letting me
<darkxst> bug 1558568
<ubot5> bug 1558568 in ubuntu-gnome-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-gnome-desktop should depend on ibus-gtk" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558568
<darkxst> I pushed the seed changes to bzr branch
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
<darkxst> if you have chance can you look at bug 1558911, my internet is not liking me atm
<ubot5> bug 1558911 in mozjs24 (Ubuntu) "FTBFS on xenial archive rebuild" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558911
<darkxst> something has gone fishy with the defines, that set the versioning
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, hmm weird
<ricotz> pushing rebuilds of mozjs31 and mozjs38 too then
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~wfg/+archive/ubuntu/0ad.dev/+sourcepub/6212517/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~wfg/+archive/ubuntu/0ad.dev/+sourcepub/6212518/+listing-archive-extra
<darkxst> so they are building ok?
<ricotz> they did, the usage of LIBRARY_NAME has changed in some way
<ricotz> I can imagine perl 5.22 causing it
<ricotz> did mozjs 1.8.5 rebuilt fine?
<darkxst> its not in the rebuild tracker list
<darkxst> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20160226-xenial.html
<darkxst> so either it rebuilt fine, or rebuild didnt get triggered
<ricotz> darkxst, https://paste.debian.net/plain/416468
<darkxst> does that fix the build? I can't test build, but could upload
<ricotz> not sure
<ricotz> darkxst, looks good locally, will push it to my ppa
<ricotz> darkxst, fingers crossed -> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/6212563/+listing-archive-extra
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks, will upload if it succeed
<darkxst> uploading now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, n/m it finished eventually
<ricotz> darkxst, good :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 14.04.3 LTS | Latest Stable Release 15.10 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/ | join us on #gnome @ ubuntu.slack.com ask here if you need an invite to slack
<darkxst> ricotz, Noskcaj mgedmin eliasps: ^ thats where all the cool kids are hanging out now!
<Aria22> Hi! I'm on GNOME 3.16 on Ubuntu 15.10, and would like to use OwnCloud... why is it not showing up? Is it not in this version of GNOME yet?
<ricotz> darkxst, I see, added it to my client
 * mgedmin is already on two IRC and one Slack server, and doesn't know how to juggle more
<eliasps> darkxst what is it? A communication channel? I saw the talk on the mailing list, it raised some reactions.
<KattyDolphin> hihi
<darkxst> mgedmin, you can connect to slack with your IRC client!
<darkxst> eliasps, yes an optional channel for people that don't like IRC
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-19
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> hi :)
<LinDol> hmm
<LinDol> if i use Slash, Should i purchase account for a month?
<LinDol> *Slack
<KattyDolphin> mew?
<cheyan_> Does anyone know how to properly install gnome, I tried installing via ubuntu-gnome desktop, but that resulted in a blackscreen. I tried just pure gnome-shell, but had the same issue, and again when I tried purging everything unity. I swapped between gdm and lightdm in all instances and it hasn't helped. I suspect is has something to do with my gpu, I am on a laptop with a 750m running the propriater
<cheyan_> y driver nvidia-352, any suggestions?
<triper> I have a problem with my wifi on my computer.
<triper> when I restart my computer I need to unplug the usb wifi dongle and plug it bag in before WifiManager detects it
<cheyan> can someone invite me to the slack
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-20
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> hmm
<lindol> "For updates on which version is the most recent" this means "The packages that you will update are the most recent" ?
<lindol> Is ths right that i thought?
<lindol> This sentence on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/HowTo/UpgradeGnomeShell/ page
<lindol> hi all :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-13
<aquarius_> heya. Where will I find the error logs for gnome-shell? Specifically, errors in shell extensions so I can debug the one I'm trying to write? lg says there's an error in my extension but not what it is; .xsession-errors doesn't seem to show anything; there's no .cache/gdm (because I'm launching from lightdm)
<jbicha> aquarius_: maybe try #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org
<aquarius_> jbicha: I could, but I'm trying to avoid the "your problem is that you're running Ubuntu so we shan't help" thing... :)
<jbicha> aquarius_: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<aquarius_> 16.04
<jbicha> I don't think you'll be criticized for using Ubuntu for asking about how to debug a shell extension you're writing
<jbicha> you might want to try your extension on newer versions of gnome-shell too, maybe in VirtualBox
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 Beta includes the latest GNOME Beta
<aquarius_> We shall see, perhaps :) This is where I say "where's the debug log", they say "it's in systemctl or ~/.cache/gdm/* or ~/.xsession-errors", I say "it isn't", and then... well, we shall see :)
<jbicha> but I've never written a shell extension so I can't help you much directly
<jbicha> well, Ubuntu 16.04 uses systemd and journalctl
<jbicha> why aren't you using gdm by the way?
<aquarius_> I don't want to upgrade my OS -- I run the LTS version :) If the answer here is "the version of gnome and gnome shell in Ubuntu 16.04 is too old and didn't work right" then I'm fine with that
<aquarius_> not using gdm because I installed the ubuntu gnome session, so I've got the same login screen that I always had, which I assume is lightdm
<jbicha> if you fresh installed Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS and did not install Unity or some other desktop, you're using gdm
<aquarius_> Yeah, but I didn't. I have been running 16.04 since release, and I installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jbicha> does your login screen look more like http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Ubuntu-16.04-Login-Screen.png
<aquarius_> it does
<aquarius_> except that I have the session-selector icon to the right of my name so I can choose between Gnome and Unity
<jbicha> so you started with Ubuntu (Unity) and then installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop on top of it
<aquarius_> yup
<jbicha> it looks a little bit nicer if you just install Ubuntu GNOME directly
<jbicha> are you interested in switching to gdm?
<aquarius_> Oh, certainly. But I don't wanna reinstall. I'm not sure I want to switch to Gnome shell as a desktop environment; the goal here was to try it out, see whether all my stuff works and whether it fits with my workflow. I'd _like_ to be using it, because it's getting more attention than unity 7, but I'm not switching to it full-time until I know it can do what I like. Hence writing a little extension or two to do things that I use a lot :)
<jbicha> the gdm login screen looks like the 4th screenshot on http://www.distroscreens.com/2016/04/ubuntu-gnome-1604-xenial-xerus.html
<jbicha> ok, from a terminal, run
<jbicha> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<aquarius_> hang on, do I _need_ to be running gdm? I mean, I can certainly set it as display manager if I need to, but it feels to me like I shouldn't have to?
<jbicha> and use your arrow keys and enter to select gdm or lightdm, whichever you prefer; then reboot
<jbicha> you don't have to run gdm, some things are a bit nicer
<jbicha> do you use nvidia proprietary drivers?
<aquarius_> nope. Intel.
<jbicha> ok, no problem then
<jbicha> lightdm works too, it just isn't quite as integrated into GNOME
<jbicha> the lock screen, for instance, doesn't look as nice
<aquarius_> yeah, that's what puzzled me; I mean, Shell tells me that there's an error in my extension, and I'm sure there is -- I've only implemented half of it! -- but I can't find out what that error _is_ :)
<jbicha> GNOME 3.24 (what you'd find in Ubuntu GNOME 17.04) uses a newer version of Mozilla's Javascript engine so the syntax is even a bit stricter there
<aquarius_> If I need to change my display manager in order to find this out then, well, OK, but that leans me in the direction of "don't use this unless you're prepared to reinstall". Which I am fine with if that's the message. :-)
<jbicha> gdm is easy to switch to, but I don't think you'll need it
<aquarius_> yeah, that's what I figured
<aquarius_> asking on #gnome-shell, anyway :)
<jbicha> the GNOME channels are more active during the European day
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-14
<fes> hi guys. i am using 17.04 and have installed gnome-session-wayland but can't see GNOME Wayland as an option at login. Only GNOME and GNOME Classic. Anyone have an idea wha is the matter?
<jbicha> fes: I don't mean to be rude, but could you try rebooting your computer?
<fes> jbicha, np suggesting that :) I have rebooted but it does not show up in gdm.
<jbicha> um, I think there's a bug there as some other people have complained about that
<jbicha> you don't need gnome-session-wayland installed, that's an empty package now
<jbicha> the 'gnome-session' package installs the files you need
<jbicha> I haven't seen a bug filed for the issue yet, so you could do that if you want
<fes> jbicha, thank for the info.
<LinDol> Is there using ubuntu-gnome in the virtual box?
<LinDol> after installing ubuntu-gnome in the virtual box
<LinDol> gym is very slow,...
<LinDol> *GDM
<LinDol> so i can not log-in gnome system..
<LinDol> ubuntu-gnome 16.10
<jbicha> LinDol: some times in VirtualBox, gdm's login screen doesn't fully appear but you can still try typing in your password anyway
<LinDol> jbicha, ohhhh!!
<LinDol> You are right.
<LinDol> ohhhh
<LinDol> i entered GNOME sesttion.
<LinDol> even if GDM is not still not changed..
<LinDol> How did you know this?
<jbicha> I've seen that bug for a while :(
<LinDol> ohhhh
<jbicha> but I
<LinDol> Thank you for your tip :)
<jbicha> 've not seen it reported anywhere
<LinDol> oh really?
<LinDol> i have not met this issue before
<LinDol> but i have seen this issue after installing ubuntu-gnome 16.10
<LinDol> on my macbook pro
<LinDol> anyway, Thank you for your tip ><
<Wirehunter> Hi, I'm using ubuntu gnome 16.04 and I want to help development. I signed the ubuntu code of conduct already. What should I do?
<jbicha> Wirehunter: what are you interested in working on?
<jbicha> aquarius_: oh good, I'm glad you got an answer :)
<aquarius_> jbicha: yeah, good eh? never occurred to me to just start up in a terminal :)
<Wirehunter> jbicha, software development primarily.
<jbicha> Wirehunter: could you be more specific?
<Wirehunter> jbicha, I'm a Computer Science student, programming is what I like to do most :)
<jbicha> ok, well if you want to look on programming GNOME stuff, you'll probably want to talk to GNOME
<jbicha> are you wanting to create something new or work on making existing stuff better?
<Wirehunter> Making existing stuff better
<jbicha> ok, Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS uses GNOME 3.18 which is getting a bit older now; 3.24 will be released next week
<jbicha> you can work on GNOME using jhbuild from an LTS but it still might be easier to use a newer release
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 Beta uses GNOME 3.24 Beta but since it's still in beta until next month, there's a risk of it breaking which could be a problem if you have deadlines for school or whatever
<jbicha> find something that you'd like to try to make better and either submit patches or talk to the developers
<Wirehunter> Yes, that might cause trouble with my deadlines :') That's why I'm running 16.04 at the moment.
<jbicha> 16.10 might work for you for this semester; because it's not an LTS you'll need to upgrade twice per year until the next LTS
<Wirehunter> So the best thing for me to do is to work with on the gnome project and run a more recent Ubuntu Gnome version so that I can actually make use of the changes i might make to gnome?
<jbicha> yes, I think that sounds like what you want to do
<Wirehunter> Okay, I'll look into that. Thank you
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME itself is a project to make GNOME available on Ubuntu; almost all development is ultimately done in other projects
<Wirehunter> I have to get of the train, so I'm packing my stuff.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-15
<daddy-o> Good Evening!
<daddy-o> Is there a known bug about screenshots having off colors?
<jbicha> daddy-o: yes, it should be fixed in today's mutter update
<daddy-o> ty jbicha
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-16
<Guest47558> hi
<Guest47558> ubuntu gnome my workspaces are messsed up
<Guest47558> have tried to use Gnome tweak tool
<Guest47558> but cannot reset
<Guest47558> I had 4 blocks at the bottom before but now its one block irrespective of what i put into preferences or tweak tool  can someone assist please
<Guest47558> always appearing to default to one workspace
<Guest47558> can anyone help ?
<pchoo> Guest47558: have you set it to dynamic work spaces?
<mgedmin> uh, why is snapd conflicting with linux-image-generic?!?!?!
<Guest47558> not sure
<Guest47558> whatis happening
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-17
<mchelen2> hey i've had a lot of stability issues with ubuntu gnome 16.04
<jbicha> mchelen2: are you using the GNOME3 Staging PPA?
<jbicha> it's ok if you aren't
<jbicha> probably better if you aren't actually
<mchelen2> jbicha: nope just whatever comes with the distro
<jbicha> darkxst: ricotz: first draft looks good: https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointTwentyfive
<jbicha> the schedule is one week shorter to make it smoother for us to package GNOME
<jbicha> it lines up pretty well with last year's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha> a full week between GNOME Freeze and Ubuntu Feature Freeze, and there should be time to get .1 in to the 17.10 release
<ricotz> I see, although inclusion pretty much depends on whether gtk4 is required or not?
<jbicha> ughh, gtk4 worries me :|
<jbicha> there's strong precedent for 18.04 LTS using GNOME 3.26, which itself is a decent argument to do 3.26 for 17.10 if we can
<ricotz> was there a conclusion about updating nautilus?
<ricotz> I guess simply pushing it early next cycle?
<jbicha> I think people are ok with me uploading nautilus 3.24 when 17.10 opens, in April or May
<jbicha> since csorizno was thinking about going gtk4 with nautilus, we might stay with 3.24 for 17.10 then
<jbicha> by the way 12_unity_launcher_support.patch worked with 3.22.0 but it broke with 3.22.1 :(
<jbicha> there's a lot of skepticissm about pushing tracker into the Unity desktop
<ricotz> tracker can be quite hungry and i/o intensive
<jbicha> is that just a one-time cost?
<ricotz> depends on how much media-files you shuffle around
<ricotz> gnome-document is working fine, but totem is crawling showing up files
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-18
<mchelen2> i'm getting the "Attempt to postMessage on disconnected port" error when trying to add gnome extensions via firefox. it was working fine a little while ago
<jbicha> ricotz: my problem last night was that I accidentally uploaded the LO files SweetShark signed instead of the ones I signed; so he was getting all the LP reject emails
<ricotz> jbicha, oh, I see, that explains it ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: do you have an opinion on adding a "GNOME Classic on Wayland" session? LP: #1669922
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1669922 in gnome-shell-extensions (Ubuntu) "GNOME Classic session not available under Wayland" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669922
<jbicha> I guess the reason I'm hesitating is then we would have 4 sessions in our default install which seems like it might almost be too much, but I don't know if that's a good reason not to do it
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-19
<jbicha> darkxst: do you have an opinion on that bug ^
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> jbicha, if upstream don't offer a classic wayland session, I really don't think we should
<darkxst> sure its just a bunch of extensions and will probably work
<darkxst> but that is not to say there wont be wayland specific bugs
<darkxst> if people really want a more classic experience there is now Ubuntu MATE and Ubuntu Budgie
<darkxst> jbicha, also I supsect my irc bouncer has been dropping scrollback, given I can't logon to often at the moment
<janne_> terms for irc channel.. ok :D
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-03-14
<mar_1234> hello
<mar_1234> anybody here?
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-03-09
<longstride> I installed the Ubuntu 20.04 beta and I'm having some issues with gnome extensions, specifically being unable to configure the extension.  Clicking the configure button does exactly nothing.  I realize that this could simply be some instability of a beta version but every review of Ubuntu 20.04 mentions no such issue.  Is there anything I can try to resove this?
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-03-12
<eggbean> Anybody using pop shell?
<eggbean> Is it usable at this stage?  Any problems with it?
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-03-14
<eggbean> no pop shell users here?
<eggbean> It's like i3-gaps that can be used alongside the regular window manager
<eggbean> best of both worlds
<eggbean> check it out and get back to me
